# Do I need this Device?



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I use HP Officeject 5610 All in one. My question is this I am cleaning up programs that I no longer use and I have the following on my computer

HP Imaging Device Functions 6.0 size 660.00MB last used 7/5/2007 and
HP Photosmart Premier Software 6.0 size 519.00MB used frequently

Can I remove the first one? Do I really need it since I haven't used it in 3 years? That's alot of space that I can clear up.

TIA for all of your help.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Frankly put, all you really need are drivers for the device. Depending upon the operating system you use, the drivers are somewhere around 160Mb.

In other words, if you have the drivers for it (and if you're not absolutely sure, go to http://support.hp.com, enter the model #, and go from there), you don't need EITHER of those, I believe.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you I will go check that out.


----------

